# /etc/make.globals

## zbled

hallo zusammen,

ich habe die config protect varialbe in make.globals folgendermassen gesetzt:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/qmail/control /usr/share/config /etc/make.profile"

 

trotzdem wird mir die datei /etc/make.profile/make.defaults, in welcher ich die use-variablen gespeichert habe, bei jedem emerge rsync überschrieben. gibt es eine möglichkeit, das zu verhindern? ich habe keine lust, immer darauf zu achten, daß die angepaßte datei im verzeichnis ist ;)

/etc/make.profile/make.defaults

 *Quote:*   

> # Copyright 2000 Daniel Robbins, Gentoo Technologies, Inc.                     
> 
> #System-wide defaults for the Portage system                                                                                                                   
> 
> USE="gnome gtk jpeg png 3dfx 3dnow cups X dga opengl xv gtkhtml imlib           svga gif tiff avi mpeg quicktime alsa esd oss xmms truetype xml xml2            pdflib x86 3dnow apm berkdb crypt encode java libg++ libwww mikmod motif        mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl pam python readline slang spell ssl           tcpd xv -kde -qt"                                                                                                                                               ARCH="x86"                                                                      ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"         

 

danke für eure antworten

----------

## Marvin-X

 *zbled wrote:*   

> 
> 
> trotzdem wird mir die datei /etc/make.profile/make.defaults, in welcher ich die use-variablen gespeichert habe, bei jedem emerge rsync überschrieben. gibt es eine möglichkeit, das zu verhindern? 

 

Ja, nämlich das Installations-Howto lesen   :Smile: 

Individuelle Anpassungen sollen in /etc/make.conf erfolgen.

----------

## zbled

tja, den installationsguide hatte ich mir durchgelesen - nach dem installiere ich ja auch ;).. also, im installationsguide steht:

 *Quote:*   

> If you're interested in tweaking USE settings, look in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults

 

die use settings in /etc/make.conf übernimmt er komischerweise nicht :)

----------

## Coogee

 *zbled wrote:*   

> tja, den installationsguide hatte ich mir durchgelesen - nach dem installiere ich ja auch .. also, im installationsguide steht:
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you're interested in tweaking USE settings, look in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults 
> 
> 

 

bei mir geht's aber so weiter:

 *Quote:*   

> This file... should never be touched. If the defaults do not suffice, then new values should be put in /etc/make.conf...

 

Wenn er die USE flags in /etc/make.conf nicht übernimmt, dann hat das einen anderen Grund, z.B. wenn man ein Paket installiert, das zwingend Gtk braucht, hilft auch ein "-gtk" nichts...

----------

## zbled

woher hast du das? bei mir gehts anders weiter...

 *Quote:*   

> If you're interested in tweaking USE settings, look in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults. If you want to turn off any USE settings found here, add an appropriate USE="-foo" in /etc/make.conf (to turn off the foo USE setting.) 

 

bedeutet das nun, daß es in /etc/make.profile/make.defaults der ganze quargel steht und ich in /etc/make.conf die von mir nicht gewünschte software ausschliessen muß? hmmm, wenn ja, dann ist das so, als würde sich der pontius den pilatus um den untersberg jagen, was bedeutet, daß es etwas schwachsinnig ist?

----------

